# Maggots - Rocky River



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Is there a good place to get maggots adjacent to Rocky River? usually don't drift them but I'm going to give It a whirl tomorrow... 

When I dead drift, I usually run about 8 or 9 foot leader system. How far do you set your Jig under a float?

I was also just contemplating drifting a bugger tipped with maggots - anyone ever had any luck on that? Thanks for any info - usually don't drift jigs because I've never had any luck...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Depending on where u are coming from (I'm from the akron area), fin feather and fur usually has maggots. It's off 71, south of the airport. They don't open until 10 tho. They also have spawn sacks if you want to try those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Funny enough, I got sent down to the SR 250 exit off 71 for work - that's where the other fin feather fur is! I got a couple jigs but they didn't have maggots... Maybe ill try the other one, thanks! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

A good rig for jig and maggot is; line to micro swivel to a lighter leader to jig. I use 12 lb line and 8 or 6 lb leader but only four feet max of leader. Set your depth so you occasionally bump off the riverbed. If your fishing a six foot deep hole set your depth to 5'8". 

The name of the game is constant adjustment of depth. Thill makes a great steelhead float that allows you to make those changes very quickly. 

Buggers work for me, love em


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

W DeMarco said:


> A good rig for jig and maggot is; line to micro swivel to a lighter leader to jig. I use 12 lb line and 8 or 6 lb leader but only four feet max of leader. Set your depth so you occasionally bump off the riverbed. If your fishing a six foot deep hole set your depth to 5'8".
> 
> The name of the game is constant adjustment of depth. Thill makes a great steelhead float that allows you to make those changes very quickly.
> 
> Buggers work for me, love em



Hey thanks so much for the info! Very similar hardware and system I use when dead drifting Spawn sacks with dropper flies, only shorter leader w jig. I was just kind of unclear on the presentation - if the jigs were floating down the river suspended or if the Idea is still to bounce the bottom... In lower water conditions I feel that the jig system will be less prone to snag up if I'm adjusting with depth in mind, rather than running just such a long leader as I normally do (with very much success on most days!). Thanks again! So happy to be fishing in the snow again!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I bought some dead maggots at the 224 brew-Thu. I'd say 75% are dead, after asking the guy " are u sure they're alive?" he replied, "o, yeah"


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

MadMax1 said:


> Hey thanks so much for the info! Very similar hardware and system I use when dead drifting Spawn sacks with dropper flies, only shorter leader w jig. I was just kind of unclear on the presentation - if the jigs were floating down the river suspended or if the Idea is still to bounce the bottom... In lower water conditions I feel that the jig system will be less prone to snag up if I'm adjusting with depth in mind, rather than running just such a long leader as I normally do (with very much success on most days!). Thanks again! So happy to be fishing in the snow again!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Not sure if you have it figured out or not but IMO, "7 or 8 feet normally" is way too much for the average trib drift. That would be ok for wall fishing the harbors. On the rivers, add spaced(and descending) weight shot between the float and bait/lure to try to keep the drop to as minimum an angle as possible while still occasionally(frequently) making bottom contact. And use the round shot, the ones with "removable" tabs sticking out will snag more often than plain round ones. Jigs drifting too high off bottom is not where the fish hang out(feed) in the rivers. Too much leader length=dragging the bottom continuously=constant snags/break offs. Maybe this is what you're saying in the quote above but not sure? You did mention "with good success" so if it works for you, keep doing whatever you've been doing!


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> Not sure if you have it figured out or not but IMO, "7 or 8 feet normally" is way too much for the average trib drift. That would be ok for wall fishing the harbors. On the rivers, add spaced(and descending) weight shot between the float and bait/lure to try to keep the drop to as minimum an angle as possible while still occasionally(frequently) making bottom contact. And use the round shot, the ones with "removable" tabs sticking out will snag more often than plain round ones. Jigs drifting too high off bottom is not where the fish hang out(feed) in the rivers. Too much leader length=dragging the bottom continuously=constant snags/break offs. Maybe this is what you're saying in the quote above but not sure? You did mention "with good success" so if it works for you, keep doing whatever you've been doing!



Yes, i normally run a leader system anywhere from 5-10'. Had no luck on jigs this morning, switched back to my system, hooked a few nice steel and my first brown. Was a good day on Rocky!



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

MadMax1 said:


> Yes, i normally run a leader system anywhere from 5-10'. Had no luck on jigs this morning, switched back to my system, hooked a few nice steel and my first brown. Was a good day on Rocky!
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


can't argue with results...those are some nice fish man! The ole bread and butter produces eh?


----------

